# Ju-87 STUKA salvaged in Greece



## georgeGR (Oct 24, 2006)

On 5 October 2006, The HAF Underwater Operations Team (KΟΣΥΘΕ) successfully carried out the salvage of a Luftwaffe Ju87D-3/Trop Stuka, from a depth of 15 metres, half a mile off the coast of Prassonisi at Rhodes island. 

The aircraft is S7+GM (100375), crewed by Lt. Rolf Metzger Uffz. Hans Sopnemann – both MIA), which was shot down on 9 October 1943.

On that very day, the II/St.G. 3 lost a total of nine Ju 87D-3/Trop when they were intercepted during their mission against Royal Navy and Hellenic Navy ships in the Aegean. Of these nine, seven crashed into the sea and two made emergency landings on Rhodes. A week before, German troops had landed on the island of Kos, which fell the next day. On 9 October 1943, HMS cruiser "Carlisle" and other destroyers, returning from a sweep west of Kos, were dive-bombed SW of Rhodes Island by a formation of Ju-87 Stukas. "Carlisle" was seriously damaged and HMS destroyer "Panther" was sunk. Most of her crew were saved by the RHN destroyer “Miaoulis”, which has also claimed firing against the Ju-87 formation and probably hit a couple of them. 

According to information supplied by HAF Museum experts, from a first inspection of the fuselage, it is suggested that the aircraft has most probably been hit by aircraft fire. In this case, a plausible explanation is that it was downed by P-38s (Ligtning) belonging to USAAF 37th Fighter Squadron, led by the famous double Ace Major William Leverette. On that same day, seven P-38s on a mission to protect RN warships in the Mediterranean sighted a formation of 30 German Ju-87 dive bombers. Following fierce dogfights, 37th Sq has claimed downing several Luftwaffe Stukas and a Ju-88.

Almost sixty years after her loss, in October 2004, the wreck was caught to the net of the fishing boat “Konstantinos” belonging to Captain Spyros Varvaris from Kalymnos Island, seven miles off the southern cape of Rhodes. It was then drugged all the way to shallow waters and the incident was reported to the Hellenic Coast Authorities. Given the historical importance of the aircraft, the HAF General Staff decided to proceed to its salvage. The precise position of the wreck was pointed out by diver Yannis Glinatsis, resident of Rhodes. Following this, the aircraft was videotaped by the HAF divers in order to determine the optimum salvage method. Technical drawings were made available by the HAF Museum, while HAF experts suggested the strongest points, from which the aircraft could safely be suspended and lifted. All these were taken into consideration by the HAF diving engineers, who have more than 20 years accumulated experience in salvage and deep submergence operations, including the successful salvage of a RAF Blenheim in 1996 at Crete (and another one at Prespes Lake), a Ju-52/3m off Leros Island, not to mention several modern fighters, fire-fighters and helicopters (including a CH 47/D from the unprecedented depth of 960 metres!). All the above led to an exceptionally precise weighing of the A/C, which was smoothly lifted from the seabed intact. 
Soon after the aircraft was brought to the surface, the HAF Museum technicians took care of her. The plane was washed with water and special chemicals were applied in order to avoid corrosion due to exposure to the atmospheric air. Following this, the aircraft was taken to the local airfield of Maritsa, where first degree restoration has been applied. The outer parts of the wings were then properly dismantled and the plane was shipped to the HAF Museum at Dekeleia Air Base, Tatoi, where a full restoration programme will be carried out. It is anticipated that the Stuka will be available for viewing during the HAF Celebration Day on 8 November 2006. 

Those who would like to pay a visit to Dhekeleia Air Base on that day should contact the HAF Museum at the following numbers: ++30 210 8195254 (5255, 5265) or fax at: ++30 210 2461 661.

For updates visit: ÐïëåìéêÞ Áåñïðïñßá


----------



## georgeGR (Oct 24, 2006)

More pics attached


----------



## georgeGR (Oct 24, 2006)

Some more undewater snaps


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 24, 2006)

Very cool pictures. To bad it will only be a static display. Would love to see a Ju-87 flying at an airshow.

Is it me or does that look like netting over the wing in this picture? Like a fisher mens net.

Micdrow


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah, it looks like it, probably one of the reasons they knew something was down there. The fisherman kept snagging their nets.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes there is a dedicated thread to this topic allready. It would have better just to post those pics in that thread.

The Ju-87 was allready raised and in the other thread it shows pictures of it on the surface now. The thing is covered in fishermans nets because it was caught in a fishing boats net and dragged for awhile. That is how they found the Stuka.


----------



## mal (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Is this Ju 87 for sale ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2007)

Doubt it, It will most likely end up in a Musuem in Greece or Cyprus.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

where it belongs if you ask me.............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

Exactly, I agree Lanc.


----------



## Kiwiwreckdiver (Mar 9, 2013)

Any modern posts on what happend wíth this aircraft ??
Sadly with Greece being in the economic state she's in the good old Stuka would be last on thier list of priorities for spending
And dose any one have Wrk Numbers on the other 8 aircraft lost the same day as her ???


----------

